# Did you really rescue? Life/death scenarios



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Hopefully this topic will be okay for the moderators, if it is not posted under the correct topic feel free to move it. I would like to know if any of you have been in an actual rescue situation. Not necessarily rescuing a dog from a rescue or shelter, but what I mean is... Have any of you actually rescued an animal from a life or death situation in the very moment they were in danger? Example: you saw a dog trying to cross a highway, a cat stuck in a burning house etc... I would love to hear your stories!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

rescued a female GSD form a private lake. I don't know if it was life or death. There are mountain lions and coyotes around the lake. She was very scared it took a while for her to trust me enough to get close to her. Once on a lead she was great. Pretty well trained. 

I took her to a vet to get scanned for a micro chip. She had one, but the "owners" made it clear they did not want her. They did tell us her name. Jordon. I took her home, but she wasn't to good with my other two dogs. I found a home for her where she would be the only dog. It worked out well.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Was at the beach one day in San Diego. Drugged out guy had a kitten. He took it out into the surf and was throwing it up into the air and catching it, sometimes he would catch it....

I ran to the lifeguard station and reported it. The lifeguards (4 of them) got the guy, got the kitten (wrapped in blanket and took to lifeguard station to dry and clear lungs). Police came handcuffed him and off to jail he went. I lived about a block away, was able to follow up. One of the lifeguards adopted the kitten and it was doing fine.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

When I used to live in Virginia I was bow hunting one morning, we had just had a really bad ice storm the night before and I was looking around in my binoculars and saw something laying on the ground kind of far away with blood around it. I got out of the tree stand and walked up to it and it was a huge pit bull type dog in really bad shape. There were signs of a struggle all around and it looked like to me that he had been attacked by coyotes (sp?) He was all torn up and badly frost bitten but still alive. I coaxed him up and helped him walk back to my house, put Shasta in another room and let him sleep on her bed until animal control arrived. He was a really sweet dog, I called animal control later in the week to make sure he was okay, which he was but there was no way I could keep him. I moved back to Maryland later that week and never know what happened to him.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Great stories so far, thank you for sharing everyone.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I never have but my brother has on several occasions. He's a Pitt lover and has rescued quite a few from bad situations. One was running around in a busy intersection, he kept her and named her "Chance". Another he found emaciated in a dumpster, he kept that one also. The last one he saw a suspicious guy near a pond by his house, he went to check it out and found yet another Pitt, he was a puppy in really rough shape, beaten up. He actually was on the news for that one  He didn't keep that one, I'm not sure what happened to him but I know he had to have a leg amputated.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Wow*



E.Hatch said:


> I never have but my brother has on several occasions. He's a Pitt lover and has rescued quite a few from bad situations. One was running around in a busy intersection, he kept her and named her "Chance". Another he found emaciated in a dumpster, he kept that one also. The last one he saw a suspicious guy near a pond by his house, he went to check it out and found yet another Pitt, he was a puppy in really rough shape, beaten up. He actually was on the news for that one  He didn't keep that one, I'm not sure what happened to him but I know he had to have a leg amputated.


Those are pretty incredible stories. I find it especially hard when I hear about dogs being thrown in dumpsters and left to die. Like they are trash. It is so hard for me when I hear those stories, because they are living and breathing beings that want to be loved and be cared for just like anyone would. I can't believe the kind of people there are out there :-( it is a good thing your brother showed up in those instances though


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Numerous times. In the road, side of the road, under a car, and in a garbage can. Apollo was not far from the road when I got him. I doubt highly he would have survived. If a car didn't get him a coyote would have.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/519082-shadows-story.html

Shadow was dying when I picked her up. But at the end of the day, she may have rescued me.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I went to someones house, they had about 4 kids ages about 6 to 11 or so, they had this little calico kitten. its poor whiskers where gone, hair around its feet, gone, I asked the adult what happened to the kitten he says in a proud voice I put tape on the cats feet and cut its whiskers off, hate that cat anyways, well I was pissed so on the way out I pocketed the kitten, she lived happy for 17 years,


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

A friend of a friend was at the gun range. Someone had dumped a juvenile black cat and the good ol' boys were getting ready to use it for target practice as it was hiding beside one of the bales a target was on.

This man rescued it and took it home. I saw it two days later, it was laying on his bed, not moving much and was so skinny. I asked him what he was feeding it. He said 1/2 a hamburger about 2 days ago.

I put the cat in my coat zipped it up and walked home. Had my "Shadow" for 14 years (until 5 mos ago).

Another rescue cat I had, guy in a bar with a kitten on the bar shoving its head in a glass making it drink beer. I said something, he said "if you think you can to a better job - here!" and the threw the kitten at me. Had that one for 14 years too.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

About a year ago we saw a pitbull running around the streets pretty skinny, took us forever to catch her though. After a while sitting with her in someone's backyard she eventually trusted us and became a velcro dog! We went to the pet store gave her some dog food and put a leash and collar on her. I would've loved to keep her but we didn't have a fenced in yard at the time ): Well she ended up finding a good home in the long run!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Cool*

Good on you stone vintage. I am glad there are people like you I'm sure those cats really appreciated the home you gave them.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

As it turned out those little guys saved my life. I had a very bad time for a while (major depression). Doctors gave me one bad medication after another. If it weren't for them needing me, I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I was running in a National Forest, and saw a super skinny GSD trotting toward me. I called her, she came to me, and I put a leash on her so I could try to find her owner. I remember looking down at her back and wondering how in the world her little waist was so skinny- I mean a couple inches wide. 

She willingly got in the car (my dog wasn't super happy but he got over it) and I flagged down a local resident driving by and asked if he knew this dog. He said he didn't, but did know of a breeder in the area, so I gave him my number so the breeder could contact me. The breeder did call and say she was missing a female GSD and I said I'd bring the dog by the next day. Weirdly, though, the breeder called back the next day and said her dog had come home (I'm not sure I believe this, but I didn't question it). So I had the vet scan for microchip, filed a lost dog report, posted on Craigslist, nothing. 

I've had my GSD for almost 8 years now, never regretted it. On a run in the same area a few months later I ran into a couple with 7 dogs of various breeds. They said each of their dogs was adopted, having been dumped in the same area I found my GSD. Good for them! Some of those dogs were huge Great Pyrenees types. 

So, yes, I think my GSD wouldn't have come to a good end if I hadn't grabbed her. Her only lingering weirdness is an extreme urgency to get into the car after a run. I think she still worries about getting left behind. 

She is one great dog, my "entry" into the world of shepherds. I don't refer to her as a rescue in general conversation, I think that is weird 8 years post "rescue". She's just my dog. No qualifier needed.


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Years ago, my grandma and I were driving down a pretty busy road, and saw a big dog standing on the side of the road, looking about ready to cross. The stream of cars was non-stop, so it would've been a bad idea. We pulled over on a side street and called the dog over. He happily trotted up to us, and, without being invited , hopped into the back of the car and sat down.
I sat in the back and petted him; he was one of the prettiest dogs I had ever seen; he looked just like a grey wolf but the tips of his ears drooped, and was so docile and sweet. He had a bandana on with a phone number, and I called the owner, and the owner said she'd be there to pick him up in 1 hour. In that hour, I fell in love with the dog, who I decided to call Lucky for whatever reason, and was very sad when I saw the owner's car pull up next to us. 
The owner turned out to be an angry Russian woman who did not at all appreciate this beautiful dog (who's name turned out to actually be Lucky!! ?). She pulled him out of the back of my car very harshly, and then just held him next to her while she complained to us about how he's always running away and never wags his tail (I wonder why?) She opened the back door of her SUV and told Lucky to get in the back, but when she let go of his bandana he ran back to my car. She proceeded to yell at him and drag him into her car. 
Before she left, I gave her my phone number and asked her to please call me if she decided the dog was too much for her or she ever wanted to get rid of him, since she obviously didn't like him that much...

I am still waiting for that call.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Working a night shift a few years ago a colleague of mine saw something lying in the road by the beach. He stopped and picked up what turned out to be a tiny grey kitten. His eyes were stuck together with "goo", he was just fluff and bone and so weak he could hardly walk. I took him to the vet the next morning, prepared for the vet to say he needed to be euthanized. The kitten was about 3-4 weeks old and must have been dumped. The vet gave him a shot of antibiotics and we gave him lots of TLC.. He will be 9 this year


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

In my old neighborhood there was a house with two rottweilers who were always in the backyard. They would bark at anyone who walked by, and jump to the top of their 6' fence, the one would just hang at the top of the corner barking. They once even broke the picture window in the living room barking and lunging at someone walking past the house. These dogs were never walked and I had never met them, just seen them barking in the backyard. 
One day one of the neighbors kids came to my door, freaking that one of the dogs was stuck and no one would answer the door. I look and sure enough one of them had managed to get its collar caught in the see saw thing on those backyard play structures, the ones where there are two swings and a see saw held up by metal poles. The poor dog was shaking the whole thing trying to get loose. By the time we made it to their driveway the dog had stopped fighting. I climbed to the top of the 6' privacy fence and sure enough the other rottie is barking and lunging and ready to meet me at the bottom. I look back at the young girls on the driveway side, look at the poor dog stuck and decided to take my chances. I jump into the yard, the loose rottie just backs away but keeps barking. I get to the dog that is stuck and began the race against time trying to free her. She had gone limp by this point and the collar was so twisted it was near impossible to free her. I hadn't thought to bring anything to cut the collar and by this point the young lady who rented the basement came out. I was screaming at her to get scissors and trying desperately to free the dog when finally the collar came undone. The poor dog just collapsed, taking huge breaths. She was so tired from fighting. I told the young girl to tell the owners to keep the dogs collars off while they were in the backyard. No one ever came to thank me, but I felt good that I saved that dogs life that day.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Cat in a winter storm*

I don't think. I ever posted my story.

I will start by saying I am very allergic to cats.nwhen I am around them, I can't move my head up or down without feeling like it is going to explode. My eyes get swollen, I pretty much feel like death. 

Anyway, back when I lived in Colorado, I used to stay up till the early morning hours talking on the phone with my bf (now husband). At this time I had 3 dogs staying with me in my townhome, one of Them being my darling Sailor. One night, there was a really bad snowstorm, strong winds, ice, snow falling, maybe 0 degrees F ? Really brutal. At around 3 am I heard this awful sound. Sounded like a baby screaming or moaning. I thought what the heck? I ignored it thinking it was one of my neighbor's making noise. Then I heard it again and realized it was coming from outside of my home! I went downstairs with my dogs and peeked through the front door window. It was a cat!! Right at my front door meowing to come in. I opened my door a little and my dogs went crazy scaring the cat awAy. :-( I was upset at myself for not thinking to put the dogs away, and was now worried the cat would die in this snowstorm because it was so cold! 

The next night, around the same time, snowstorm still raging, I heard the sounds again. THIS time, I left my dogs upstairs in my bedroom while I went downstairs to see the cat. Sure enough, there was the cat meowing at my front door asking to come in, and this time, I was able to let it in. It seemed really greatful and friendly! I loved this little cat but knew I was gunna pay for it... I put the cat in the dog crate with some milk and wet dog food. It was all I had. The next day I started posting flyers of a lost cat. No one responded. I then started trying to find a family to adopt the kitten. Two weeks later, a family adopted "skipper" as I named Him. I paid dearly, felt like so sick like death everyday, but I was glad I could save the little cat. I hope he is alive, and well wherever he is. And staying out of snowstorms! Haha


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My dog chip fell through the ice when I was about 12..I crawled out and got him. He was soaking wet, and about 10 minute walk from home. I made him wear my coat home lol


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> My dog chip fell through the ice when I was about 12..I crawled out and got him. He was soaking wet, and about 10 minute walk from home. I made him wear my coat home lol


Haha that is really cute and noble of you that you made him wear your coat home. Awww


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I had taken a dog from another owner who was leaving the country and the dog may have gone to a shelter...

Well this was an extremely hyper labrador that lived enclosed in a backyard. Suffice to say it was very hard to calm down or control. I was still in school.

One day soon after I got it it ran away from me.. And managed to run out the gate... my fault..

Well I ran after it.. And it kept running away and made some large gains from me... I was with a friend... 

Eventually the dog got on a very busy road... Relatively high speed... And just ran in between cars... We followed and almost got run over... Managed to get the dog between the two direction traffic... With everyone screaming, hooting and screeching on the breaks...

Dont know if that counts. The situation was my fault. However we did risk our lives to save my dog.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Saved GSD Puppy from Drowning*

Interesting question.

I had a six month old GSD male who went with us everywhere. We have a canal lot and needed to inspect the bulkhead as there were neighbors who indicated it was in need of repair.

I was walking along the top cap of the bulkhead and the dog was coming towards me. As we got close he tried to turn around and fell into the canal. The water was about 7 ft. from the top of the bulkhead and the bulkheads are continuous for about a quarter of a mile with no way out.

Instantly, I knew he'd drown. He had never been in water before and I was quite sure he couldn't swim much but for thrashing about. So, without much of a thought but to shuck me shoes I dove in and grabbed the dog to keep him afloat.

But then I found myself in the exact same situation that I'd feared he'd be in, i.e., the wall were sheer and there were no obvious handholds and no way out but for swimming a quarter mile down the canal.

I swam with the puppy in tow for hundred yards and then found a 2X4 someone had nailed between two bulkhead pilings at about the water level. We latched onto the first and only handhold I'd seen and, at least, we could then rest a bit and recover our strength.

Luckily, my wife was with me and she ran to a neighboring home on the canal which had a boat. The owner of the boat came to our rescue...we boarded the boat with the greatest of exertion and then lay in the boat exhausted as he returned to his dock.

When we got out of the boat bedraggled the darned dog wanted to play fetch. Go figure.

Longfisher


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Zeus was severely emaciated at 9 weeks old. I rescued him during the California Heatwave. He had no water or shots. He may have not had much longer if in would not have taken him in.


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> Zeus was severely emaciated at 9 weeks old. I rescued him during the California Heatwave. He had no water or shots. He may have not had much longer if in would not have taken him in.


Wow! Zeus is beautiful!


----------

